# Weight of Stock ECO Wheels



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

W/o searching, 17.8 lb for the wheel and 18 for the LRR tire. I know how you feel about wheel weight. If you were to hop into a LTZ and drive around town at 35 mph or below it's noticeable in the steering.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I can tell you that most people on here don't find lighter wheels without shelling out some mad cash. The wheels I have, tsw nurburgrings, are the lightest I could find under $2k at 18.5 lbs. I also moved to a 245/40-18 tire a potenza 970, the grip is far better overall. If there is any difference in acceleration from weight, its negligible. And will be until you do something major to lose weight.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is the thread, no wonder the LTZ wheels are noticeable in low speed turning. 


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/47993-cruze-oem-wheel-options.html


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Here is the thread, no wonder the LTZ wheels are noticeable in low speed turning.
> 
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/47993-cruze-oem-wheel-options.html



Or add major weight. They're like 25 lbs plus some not light weight tires.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

razercruze15 said:


> Sorry if this information is out there, but to my understanding, the ECO trims have FORGED wheels. (forged wheels are stronger and much lighter than regular alloy or steel wheels)
> 
> I'm looking to get 18'' wheels with stickier rubber (probably Hankook Ventus V4 All-Season High Performance)
> 
> ...



Oh. And I don't believe they're forged.. I thought they were powdered cast alloy or something.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> Oh. And I don't believe they're forged.. I thought they were powdered cast alloy or something.


17 inch forged lightweight polished alloy is what they are listed for GM.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I got mine for a steal at 325 for the set and have them wrapped in Michelin Primacy tires. It's been almost 2 years now and I love them. They are a great set of wheels.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

I have some eco rims for sale if anyone is looking.. message me


----------

